# Cherry Vase & Pyrography



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a cherry vase I turned with a cardinal on it. It is a order I just finished and she is on her way to pick it up. I think she told me she was from Ohio. She also wants a platter with a meadowlark on a platter which I am about to undertake. She said that her husband was from Kansas so she wanted a platter for him. The meadowlark will be a little harder as she wants this one colored. This one is 9" across and 3 1/2" high. It was burned and then finished with rattle can lacquer.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Another amazing project Bernie, I always love looking at your wood turnings. You do beautiful work


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great work, Bernie


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mark and James thanks. So far I have sold all six of the ones I have turned and burned. 3 I added color to. So these have paid for my Optima 1 and as soon as I finish the platter it will pay for the six pens I bought.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Mark and James thanks. So far I have sold all six of the ones I have turned and burned. 3 I added color to. So these have paid for my Optima 1 and as soon as I finish the platter it will pay for the six pens I bought.


How much do you usually charge for one?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mark I get $45 each for the smaller ones (7" to 10") and $65 for the 10" to 12". So far they are selling pretty good. The director of the Art Gallery wants me to make a few more with different state birds (mainly the midwestern states) on them for the summer and she will take special orders if someone needs one with a different bird on it. She said she would mail it to them if need be. So need to find some more wood.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Mark I get $45 each for the smaller ones (7" to 10") and $65 for the 10" to 12". So far they are selling pretty good. The director of the Art Gallery wants me to make a few more with different state birds (mainly the midwestern states) on them for the summer and she will take special orders if someone needs one with a different bird on it. She said she would mail it to them if need be. So need to find some more wood.


Wow the people receiving those are definitely getting a great deal, the level of craftsmanship in your work and your attention to detail in your burns almost leads me to say you should charge a bit more! I look forward to seeing your next projects Bernie


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mark I wish I could charge more but started at a pretty high price to begin with. I kept lowering it till they started selling. We live in a agricultural area and not as much money here as in the bigger cities or the east or west coast where I know I could get more. I must say though it does pay for my toys.........errr tools.:lol: So can't complain besides it is more for fun and relaxation.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Mark I wish I could charge more but started at a pretty high price to begin with. I kept lowering it till they started selling. We live in a agricultural area and not as much money here as in the bigger cities or the east or west coast where I know I could get more. I must say though it does pay for my toys.........errr tools.:lol: So can't complain besides it is more for fun and relaxation.


That's true I suppose, if it helps you get more toys  then it works out for the best!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep and at least it keeps my banker of 43 yrs happy.:lol::dance3:


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Yep and at least it keeps my banker of 43 yrs happy.:lol::dance3:


Haha!


----------

